# Andrews Manor Progress



## hollyberry (Aug 24, 2005)

Have a look at what we've done lately

http://www.bastardrat.com/h2005progress4.html

and here are some pics of the facade
http://www.bastardrat.com/2005entrance.html


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks awesome as usual Holly. The facade is great!


----------

